
The Sounds of Sorting Algorithms - detaro
http://www.caseyrule.com/projects/sounds-of-sorting/
======
saclark11
This is awesome. What I also found really cool is that this inadvertently lets
you "hear the sound" of chrome/firefox throttling the `setTimeout` calls when
the tab is inactive [1]. Run one of the sorting algorithms in chrome or
firefox and then switch to a new tab. You'll notice it slows down. Switch back
and forth between the tabs and it's almost like you are conducting of the
algorithm :)

[1] [http://blog.pivotal.io/labs/labs/chrome-and-firefox-
throttle...](http://blog.pivotal.io/labs/labs/chrome-and-firefox-throttle-
settimeout-setinterval-in-inactive-tabs)

~~~
detaro
I wondered why that happened... kinda obvious now you mentioned it ;)

------
detaro
Not my work, after seeing one of those animations of sorting algorithms I
wondered about turning it into audio instead. And of course someone else had
already done it in a very comprehensive way.

Try the recommendations at the bottom:

> _I would personally recommend Quicksort on the "Dark" pitch set, or, if
> you've got some time, Stooge sort on the "Shifting" pitch set._

------
matheweis
This is pretty neat, but I think that it is somewhat rigged by using a
preselected pitch set for the sound. This sounds good for the same reason that
a tuned wind chime sounds good - certain sounds go well together regardless of
the order they are played in.

------
LVB
My two-year-old daughter loves this. (Within this category, I'm partial to:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPRA0W1kECg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPRA0W1kECg))

------
h2040150
This page needed 67 seconds to load for me...

